# Alex Smith 2004 Quote



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"[University of Utah Quarterback Alex] Smith is a native of San Diego and knew little of the Utah-BYU rivalry. He knows now.

"I'm much more into it this year," Smith says. "I really hate them. Playing in the game helped me understand. They are the most arrogant people. It's the whole church and state thing. They're the 'good kids'. We're the 'bad kids.' I didn't feel it in my gut last year like I do now."

Said to an ESPN reporter in 2004


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

According to utefan, he should have been kicked off the team and the coach should have been fired!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

byufan still whinning about this win years ago?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not really. Just wondering how black kettles can get. HAAAAA! I don't recall, the BYU fans getting all over this statement like the Ute fans have gotten all over Hall or how they still want to bring up Beck's emotions.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Beck cried. There is no crying in football or is it baseball? :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well Beck cried. There is no crying in football or is it baseball? :lol: :lol:


I have seen some of the greatest players in NFL history cry. I see nothing wrong with humans showing emotion.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I have seen some of the greatest players in NFL history cry. I see nothing wrong with humans showing emotion.


I know, I was being sarcastic, Pro!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnnnn.

Anyone who actually cares about what Alex Smith said five years ago, raise your hand. 





anyone?








anyone?




Chirp. Chirp.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hopefully, the same will be said about Hall in five years.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Hopefully, the same will be said about Hall in five years.


Of course it will. Some other BYU jackass will come along and say something to make us all forget, then that will be the hot topic. :lol: 8)


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

What everyone keeps forgetting to mention is Alex Smith made his comments BEFORE the game, during a one on one interview with an espn reporter. He didn't spat off his mouth during a POST GAME PRESS CONFERENCE and then tuck his tail between his legs and run off knowing he was never gonna face the Utes again. And i disagree, Max's comments won't die off like Alex Smith's did. Max's legacy will forever be remembered as the one who hates utah, and the whole utah organization.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Max's legacy will forever be remembered as the one who hates utah, and the whole utah organization.


That is so ironic, that a whole group of fans who most commonly quoted piece of their honor code, is "I don't recall the incident, your honor." Sure have an excellent memory when it comes to stuff that really doesn't matter!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O- :-|O|-: :^8^:


----------

